

SpaceX software engineers hosting a Reddit AMA starting at 10AM PT - mirceagoia
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1853ap/we_are_spacex_software_engineers_we_launch/

======
mirceagoia
I wonder why this was sent to the third page...

~~~
breck
Good question. I wonder if reddit links are handicapped. I can imagine they
may be for good reason.

~~~
mirceagoia
Yep, probably they are.

